
Apple Store MacBook “We've got something special in store” - mrmattyboy
http://www.apple.com/us/shop/goto/macbook_pro/select
======
dutchbrit
What makes you think it's the macbook?

[http://store.apple.com/](http://store.apple.com/) gives the same message,
heck, even
[http://www.apple.com/us/shop/goto/mrmattyboy/select](http://www.apple.com/us/shop/goto/mrmattyboy/select)
gives the same message.

------
heavymark
Don't see anything about the MacBook, just the store is down again. Can you
update your title to avoid confusion. Also isn't the new red iPhone launching
today? I assume they have to take the store down temporarily for that.

------
kristianc
Apple's ritual of taking its store down every time they need to add a few SKUs
is amazing for a company its size.

~~~
neilalexander
On the contrary, they realise that doing so will create hype. They know
exactly what they're doing.

~~~
shshhdhs
This is just speculation. The marketing team might have just hated the "under
maintenance page" and turned a negative into a positive. This is also
speculation.

------
singularity2001
"come back at 08:01 PDT"

Oh one? Is that just a little jest or gesturing at something bigger?

------
rubyfan
It's not just MacBook. The whole store is done in prep for the Red iPhone
launch.

~~~
manuelflara
Huh.. wasn't the iPhone RED and the new iPads released a couple of days ago?
Why is the store down again?

------
BrailleHunting
Still points to a MBP.

